# nitrous and manual tranny



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

I've heard a little about nos and tranny wear, like perhaps triggering this in a certain gear isn't safe, or is cause of more wear then normal, anybody run across this?


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

*yes this is true*

In my civic I never spray initially in first gear from the line or at low rpms. My window switch turns on at 4k and that is good for me.

Add to this the more you are shooting the harder it is on your clutch. My stock clutch starting slipping shortly after I started adding the extra 50 hp....now its an ACT and will last too 400hp....which ill never make it too....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

A 50 shot of NOS will eat up the stock clutch quite quickly.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i have an ACT Stage 1, i wasn't planning on NOS at the time I installed it but now I've thought differently, how much will this take, any clues?


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

*hmmm*

So your gonna run some N20....awesome!!

An Act stage 1....So what is the letter designation for the clutch....Mine is a HDR4...basically it feels like stock, but grabs like a mofo....so to me that is like stage 4. I guessing you have a HD00. I always recommend people to ge the HDSS...it still feels stock and will hold a lot of HP....It should hold about 30-4-% over stock or so....

have fun!!


----------

